# ****SPOILER****2004 Canadian GP



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Ralf can be fast, he just showed that. P1

:thumbup:

I agree that the car must be good and stable.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

Ok... now it should be interesting for "real" qualifying... to see who runs what fuel loads, etc.

Will MS go for another "splash-and-dash" like the last race? Will someone else??

Stay tuned.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

Silly question... do pre-qualifying times count as official lap records??


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

racerdave said:


> Silly question... do pre-qualifying times count as official lap records??


Why wouldn't they? There's nothing illegal about the setup, maybe light, but not illegal. You'd want the last qualifying position since the track gets better and better. The question is the strategy that they come up with. BMW.Williams has been conservative recently while (IMO) the aggressive approach Ferrari has taken has been to their benefit. The lighter load and shorter first stint. The question is, how much of a penalty is the pit lane at Montreal?


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

Veddy interesting...

Ralf (whom I disdain) drove a great lap... 12.2. It was very clean, very clinical on the curbs where others were making mistakes. And if he and Monty have the same fuel loads, he comprehensively whipped him, helped in no small part to Monty almost spinning in the last hairpin.

But are Ferrari on a two-stop and the rest on three? 

We shall see....


----------



## Motown328 (Jun 4, 2003)

OK, sorry about that last thread....I was SO EXCITED! that I all but forgot about good manners....yeesh.... :spank: 

GOOD ON RALF AND GOOD ON WILLIAMS!!! :fruit: :fruit: :fruit: :supdude:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

racerdave said:


> But are Ferrari on a two-stop and the rest on three?


That is what I'm wondering too. Rubens was definitely not comfortable with his car yesterday and today. He's having brake problems. And from Michael's face at the post qualifiying interview, you couldn't tell that he was happy.

Anyway, Renault and Honda are definitely very strong. Honda is supposed to have the strongest engine on the field at the moment.

Sato's Kamikaze lap was amazing  Even with the 360° spin , he was faster than the Minardis and Massa's Sauber


----------



## Motown328 (Jun 4, 2003)

HAHAHA...love the comment made by the American announcer after Takuma' spin:

"Holy smokes! I can't believe he didn't hit the wall! Let's see his finish....OOOOOH!!! and he's STILL faster than Zsolt!!!!!!!!!"

RAHAHAHAHA!!! :lmao:


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

A great drive for Ralf. Yeah, I agree his checkered record is frustrating. He can do it, but only inconsistently. It could be strategy, but Michael has got to get by people right away or his race can be over as far as a win goes. You know Alonso, Montoya and Trullis (in any order) are not going to easy to pass. If somebody gets the lead and Michael is caught behind a slower car, that will be the story. It remains to be seen whether the two stop vs three stop can make a big enough difference.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

Well, my nickname for Sato -- Tsunami -- didn't fit this time, but only by about a foot.

Tsunami Sato? Yes, there is some alliteration there.

But the reason for that nickname, Tsunami Sato?

They both end with a crash.


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

racerdave said:


> Well, my nickname for Sato -- Tsunami -- didn't fit this time, but only by about a foot.
> 
> Tsunami Sato? Yes, there is some alliteration there.
> 
> ...


Tsunami does fit for the pirouette that he did alone. Wildman is another one he deserves. Takuma's got some taming to do before he's going to reach his potential. He's actually more in that direction than Montoya was, IMO. Certainly they have their comparative wild periods. That pass he tried on Barrichello was no chance. It wasn't so much amateurish though, as it was optimistic.


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

Qualifying:

1 4 Ralf Schumacher Williams-BMW 1:12.275 

2 9 Jenson Button BAR-Honda 1:12.341 

3 7 Jarno Trulli Renault 1:13.023 

4 3 Juan Pablo Montoya Williams-BMW 1:13.072 

5 8 Fernando Alonso Renault 1:13.308 

6 1 Michael Schumacher Ferrari 1:13.355 

7 2 Rubens Barrichello Ferrari 1:13.562 

8 6 Kimi Räikkönen McLaren-Mercedes 1:13.595 

9 5 David Coulthard McLaren-Mercedes 1:13.681 

10 15 Christian Klien Jaguar-Cosworth 1:14.532 

11 11 Giancarlo Fisichella Sauber-Petronas 1:14.674 

12 16 Cristiano da Matta Toyota 1:14.851 

13 17 Olivier Panis Toyota 1:14.891 

14 14 Mark Webber Jaguar-Cosworth 1:15.148 

15 18 Nick Heidfeld Jordan-Ford 1:15.321 

16 19 Timo Glock Jordan-Ford 1:16.323 

17 10 Takuma Sato BAR-Honda 1:17.004 

18 21 Zsolt Baumgartner Minardi-Cosworth 1:17.064 

19 12 Felipe Massa Sauber-Petronas No time 

20 20 Gianmaria Bruni Minardi-Cosworth No time 



I guess we now get to see how the reds do coming from 6 and 7. Should be an interesting race this time. :thumbup: to Williams


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

:wow: woah. So when does the flag drop tomorrow? 2:30pm est?


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Jetfire said:


> :wow: woah. So when does the flag drop tomorrow? 2:30pm est?


No, 12:30PM to avoid conflict with the Euro2004 soccer tournament.

Don't miss it!


----------



## Motown328 (Jun 4, 2003)

What the hell is up with Pantano by the way? Managerial and Financial problems??? What's up with that??! I know most people will say 'who cares,' but c'mon big guy, get your affairs in order and get out to the track. Timo will keep your seat now...

OK...nevermind...

Pantano Problem


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

This is going to be fun to watch. 

I agree, Ralf is too inconsistent - it's a pity, because when he's on, he's on, but he's off so often that I lost interest.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

I thought his comment in the interview room was telling...

*When did it all start to come together? Was it this morning or work on the car last night?
RS: Actually the first qualifying! That was the first time the car started to feel right to me, to push, really, to be able to get the best out of it.*

He admits as much that if the car isn't right, he doesn't push as hard... which goes with my assertion all along that when the car is perfect, Ralf is very good. And when it's not, he's not.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

> First of all, if I stay, which is not decided yet, I would have loved for Juan to stay as well because I think the two of us are a great team


:lmao:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

I was thinking to make a "Super Triple" bet for this race since the qualifying session was so interesting.

Post your thoughts on who will place 1st, 2nd and 3rd ... and there are BTW, some interesting odds for this race as well:

*Betting ends on 13.06.2004, at 19.25 EET
Current odds as of 15.50 EET, money exchanged = 134,690 EUR*

1. 1 M.Schumach 2 Barrichell 9 Button J 31.72 
2. 1 M.Schumach 9 Button J 7 Trulli J 36.53 
3. 9 Button J 1 M.Schumach 7 Trulli J 39.30 
4. 1 M.Schumach 9 Button J 2 Barrichell 39.69 
5. 4 R.Schumach 9 Button J 7 Trulli J 43.29 
6. 9 Button J 7 Trulli J 1 M.Schumach 43.67 
7. 1 M.Schumach 4 R.Schumach 9 Button J 44.37 
8. 4 R.Schumach 9 Button J 1 M.Schumach 47.13 
9. 9 Button J 4 R.Schumach 1 M.Schumach 47.82 
10. 1 M.Schumach 2 Barrichell 7 Trulli J 49.39 
11. 1 M.Schumach 2 Barrichell 4 R.Schumach 49.67 
12. 4 R.Schumach 1 M.Schumach 9 Button J 51.44 
13. 1 M.Schumach 2 Barrichell 3 Montoya J- 52.11 
14. 1 M.Schumach 7 Trulli J 9 Button J 56.51 
15. 1 M.Schumach 4 R.Schumach 7 Trulli J 58.27 
16. 1 M.Schumach 9 Button J 4 R.Schumach 61.15 
17. 1 M.Schumach 4 R.Schumach 2 Barrichell 61.18 
18. 9 Button J 1 M.Schumach 4 R.Schumach 61.32 
19. 1 M.Schumach 7 Trulli J 2 Barrichell 66.37 
20. 4 R.Schumach 1 M.Schumach 7 Trulli J 70.12 
21. 9 Button J 4 R.Schumach 7 Trulli J 72.36 
22. 9 Button J 7 Trulli J 4 R.Schumach 74.21 
23. 9 Button J 1 M.Schumach 2 Barrichell 75.39 
24. 9 Button J 1 M.Schumach 3 Montoya J- 75.46 
25. 7 Trulli J 9 Button J 1 M.Schumach 77.04 
26. 4 R.Schumach 7 Trulli J 9 Button J 83.05 
27. 4 R.Schumach 3 Montoya J- 1 M.Schumach 83.48 
28. 9 Button J 7 Trulli J 8 Alonso F 84.43 
29. 4 R.Schumach 7 Trulli J 1 M.Schumach 86.54 
30. 1 M.Schumach 2 Barrichell 8 Alonso F 88.14 
31. 1 M.Schumach 9 Button J 8 Alonso F 91.26 
32. 1 M.Schumach 9 Button J 3 Montoya J- 92.90 
33. 1 M.Schumach 4 R.Schumach 3 Montoya J- 93.54 
34. 4 R.Schumach 1 M.Schumach 3 Montoya J- 96.21 
35. 1 M.Schumach 3 Montoya J- 2 Barrichell 97.37 
36. 7 Trulli J 1 M.Schumach 9 Button J 102.89 
37. 1 M.Schumach 7 Trulli J 8 Alonso F 104.00 
38. 4 R.Schumach 9 Button J 3 Montoya J- 106.41 
39. 9 Button J 4 R.Schumach 3 Montoya J- 106.46 
40. 4 R.Schumach 1 M.Schumach 2 Barrichell 106.65 
41. 9 Button J 7 Trulli J 3 Montoya J- 107.35 
42. 1 M.Schumach 7 Trulli J 4 R.Schumach 107.83 
43. 1 M.Schumach 3 Montoya J- 7 Trulli J 108.99 
44. 7 Trulli J 4 R.Schumach 1 M.Schumach 109.63 
45. 1 M.Schumach 2 Barrichell 6 Räikkönen 111.19 
46. 4 R.Schumach 3 Montoya J- 9 Button J 113.95 
47. 1 M.Schumach 7 Trulli J 3 Montoya J- 117.48 
48. 9 Button J 1 M.Schumach 8 Alonso F 117.65 
49. 9 Button J 3 Montoya J- 1 M.Schumach 123.20 
50. 4 R.Schumach 7 Trulli J 3 Montoya J- 124.98 
51. 4 R.Schumach 3 Montoya J- 7 Trulli J 137.89 
52. 9 Button J 7 Trulli J 2 Barrichell 148.79 
53. 9 Button J 8 Alonso F 7 Trulli J 151.67 
54. 7 Trulli J 8 Alonso F 9 Button J 153.21 
55. 1 M.Schumach 8 Alonso F 7 Trulli J 154.37 
56. 7 Trulli J 9 Button J 4 R.Schumach 156.97 
57. 7 Trulli J 9 Button J 8 Alonso F 157.07 
58. 1 M.Schumach 8 Alonso F 9 Button J 163.08 
59. 1 M.Schumach 3 Montoya J- 4 R.Schumach 165.76 
60. 7 Trulli J 1 M.Schumach 2 Barrichell 166.10 
61. 7 Trulli J 8 Alonso F 1 M.Schumach 166.44 
62. 1 M.Schumach 4 R.Schumach 6 Räikkönen 167.24 
63. 7 Trulli J 1 M.Schumach 4 R.Schumach 174.45 
64. 1 M.Schumach 9 Button J 6 Räikkönen 177.77 
65. 1 M.Schumach 2 Barrichell 10 Sato T 180.14 
66. 1 M.Schumach 8 Alonso F 2 Barrichell 180.68 
67. 4 R.Schumach 1 M.Schumach 8 Alonso F 182.99 
68. 7 Trulli J 1 M.Schumach 8 Alonso F 187.23 
69. 1 M.Schumach 3 Montoya J- 9 Button J 191.36 
70. 1 M.Schumach 9 Button J 10 Sato T 193.65 
71. 1 M.Schumach 4 R.Schumach 8 Alonso F 197.10 
72. 7 Trulli J 9 Button J 3 Montoya J- 197.58 
73. 9 Button J 8 Alonso F 1 M.Schumach 199.53 
74. 7 Trulli J 1 M.Schumach 3 Montoya J- 204.58 
75. 1 M.Schumach 3 Montoya J- 6 Räikkönen 204.75 
76. 1 M.Schumach 7 Trulli J 6 Räikkönen 205.96 
77. 3 Montoya J- 4 R.Schumach 1 M.Schumach 207.19 
78. 7 Trulli J 4 R.Schumach 9 Button J 216.23 
79. 8 Alonso F 9 Button J 7 Trulli J 224.01 
80. 9 Button J 3 Montoya J- 7 Trulli J 224.64 
81. 9 Button J 3 Montoya J- 4 R.Schumach 226.95 
82. 9 Button J 4 R.Schumach 2 Barrichell 226.95 
83. 4 R.Schumach 9 Button J 8 Alonso F 228.22 
84. 7 Trulli J 3 Montoya J- 1 M.Schumach 229.09 
85. 4 R.Schumach 7 Trulli J 8 Alonso F 241.62 
86. 1 M.Schumach 3 Montoya J- 8 Alonso F 242.35 
87. 3 Montoya J- 4 R.Schumach 9 Button J 247.03 
88. 3 Montoya J- 1 M.Schumach 9 Button J 248.80 
89. 4 R.Schumach 9 Button J 2 Barrichell 251.90 
90. 1 M.Schumach 7 Trulli J 10 Sato T 253.48 
91. 9 Button J 1 M.Schumach 10 Sato T 255.07 
92. 9 Button J 4 R.Schumach 8 Alonso F 256.42 
93. 7 Trulli J 9 Button J 2 Barrichell 257.24 
94. 3 Montoya J- 1 M.Schumach 7 Trulli J 257.78 
95. 1 M.Schumach 10 Sato T 2 Barrichell 263.37 
96. 4 R.Schumach 3 Montoya J- 8 Alonso F 270.41 
97. 4 R.Schumach 7 Trulli J 2 Barrichell 273.46 
98. 3 Montoya J- 4 R.Schumach 7 Trulli J 276.57 
99. 3 Montoya J- 1 M.Schumach 4 R.Schumach 289.43 
100. 7 Trulli J 4 R.Schumach 3 Montoya J- 291.16 

There are 1000 different choices!

The last number is the multiplier for your bet, i.e., if you bet 5 EUR on this for example:

40. 4 R.Schumach 1 M.Schumach 2 Barrichell 106.65

You would win 106.65 X 5 EUR = 533.25 EUR (I used a calculator).

:yikes:

-


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

The good news with Ralf's comments may be that they are beginning to find the "sweet spot" for the FW26 where they can tune the chassis and aero to the optimum. Seems like they would have found it by now, but it took about this much time to get a handle on the FW25 last year. We'll see.


----------

